# Got to use a new tool today



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't do many decks but had to do one today, I went to get a garden sprayer the other day and found the Wagner Deck Mate and got it instead. Not bad for $20.00. It's Like a power roller with a paint pad on it. I was pleased. :thumbup::thumbup: Any one ever use one?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never tried one. A pad is a great way to apply stain though. I just looked at some quick reviews and not so great but I am glad it was a success for you. 

http://www.buzzillions.com/reviews/wagner-deckmate-0284065-reviews

Amazon.com: Wagner Power Products 284065 53-Inch DeckMate Finishing Brush/Pad: Home Improvement


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya it kinda looks like a Cheep,tacky gimmick I was surprised.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I got one of those wagner paint eater. I did my 2nd job with it. Works great, but the replacement pads are so dam expensive


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have heard that the paint eater is a decent tool from members on this board.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have heard that the paint eater is a decent tool from members on this board.



I may pick one up when I've got a heavy prep exterior and see what happens


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I may pick one up when I've got a heavy prep exterior and see what happens


Watch your nipples though. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f6/painter-eaters-2831/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I had my paint eater for about 3 years before I actually used it. I was so skeptical of the thing that It just sat on the shelf. I even thought about selling... Then I had a job that required a whole lot more sanding and scraping than normal so I drug that eater out, and now I use it on projects with less work than the first job it did. And yes, watch your nipples.... Ughh... If you don't hang on to it you will certainly lose it... :yes:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I try to avoid wagner any chance I can but its hard when my sprayer's are titan's.


----------

